# Thanks to all!!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been taught much here.
I now scrape and sand my [hand stipple ceilings]
they look great .
info. on screw pops @ lumber shrinkage .. i would have PAID for this info
years back. always had my theory , but now i know .
Products/tools info PRICELESS .. 
never knew what a metal grid was for.
i'm pushing the metal grids ,, they are listening , not sure, but ,listening.
machine tools make money!!
hand finishers make wages!!
back skim is bad.
NEVER add dish detergent [ duh]
blah. blah. blah... thanks to all!! 



hey final touch,, give it up ,, were out numbered!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No need to thank us, 40% of your weekly pay to all of us will be sufficient.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No need to thank us, 40% of your weekly pay to all of us will be sufficient.


the check is on it's way. if it's no good , I'll send another one just like it!!:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> I have been taught much here.
> I now scrape and sand my [hand stipple ceilings]
> they look great .
> info. on screw pops @ lumber shrinkage .. i would have PAID for this info
> ...


Verry true I also have pick up on tons of helpful tips...thanks to all:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ive become a better speller and a faster 2 finger typer .
I have found you can explain things to people better now. Things like when to level 5, why the prime coat is important, a whole bunch of little things that add up when explaining things. Even the DWC I work for has noticed. He will be BLAH BLAH BLAH, then I will be ,,,, no it's because BLAH BLAH BLAH you do that. Then he will be "you and that #@**^% DWT. But he checked out this site so......:thumbsup:
And most important of all, the Kiwi's like SHEEP


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its done my typing and spelling good, Ive learnt a lot from venting as well me ole rough sanding beaver munching wanna be a sheep shagger but too scared to admit it canadian. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its done my typing and spelling good, Ive learnt a lot from venting as well me ole rough sanding beaver munching wanna be a sheep shagger but too scared to admit it canadian. :thumbsup:


Now you must get your grammar down.
your post should read......
It has done my typing and spelling well.
Learnt is ok, When using Commonwealth English, as long as it is used in a past tense. Also, there should of been a comma followed by a space, behind the word shagger. Plus, Canadian must be spelled with a capital, it is a noun.A noun is a person, place or thing. :yes:

I could not find a good sheep joke to reply with. So I thought I would pick on you instead, Cazna. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now you must get your grammar down.
> your post should read......
> It has done my typing and spelling well.
> Learnt is ok, When using Commonwealth English, as long as it is used in a past tense. Also, there should of been a comma followed by a space, behind the word shagger. Plus, Canadian must be spelled with a capital, it is a noun.A noun is a person, place or thing. :yes:
> ...


Lol, Ive always sucked at the english language, By Bye Buy, sounds the same, but spelt and means different things, Who was the genius that thought that up?? Prob some annoying Canadian beaver muncher??:whistling2:


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

well, a lot of those damn Canadians speak french. So....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ns005 said:


> well, a lot of those damn Canadians speak french. So....


We we give you Quebec (our french province) for Alaska, we will throw in a 24 and some maple syrup too:yes:


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

yea but they migrate all over that damn country  WE WE PEE PEE


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

You give up to easily


----------

